# Happy Fathers Day



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there. I do enjoy being a " DAD"


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers mate, happy fathers day to you as well, and all the dads out there.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope everyone had a good one!


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy late Father's Day! Sadly my pos car broke down last week and I got stuck out of town so we had to postpone Father's Day till next weekend


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the same car.... always breaking on me also. The air conditioning still isn't right. As far as I am concerned everyday is fathers day.


----------

